
Privacy compromised in using the new Gmail for iOS - rahulgolwalkar
With the latest redesign of the Gmail iOS app, we cannot disable read receipts to the sender as Gmail for iOS loads all the external images and the delivery pixel.<p>There is no way to disable the same on the iOS app.<p>Don&#x27;t understand why has Gmail made such a decision
======
iseanstevens
Privacy is soooo... 2016

